# Why good photojournalism is important



## Sventek (Mar 10, 2014)

I know I'm preaching to the converted here, but anyway...

The Philosophers' Mail


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2014)

Having shot "press" type events I can tell you it takes a lot of photos to get one "good" photo of someone speaking. For every good shot I get 50 "derp" faces.


----------



## Solarflare (Mar 10, 2014)

runnah said:


> Having shot "press" type events I can tell you it takes a lot of photos to get one "good" photo of someone speaking. For every good shot I get 50 "derp" faces.


Depends actually.

Some people just give you one good image after the other.

While others are just hopeless.


----------

